# Non-aggressive hissing?



## Hobbs94 (Dec 23, 2013)

My bird is making the hissing sound randomly. No lunging, no mouth opening, no signs of aggression. She will just be playing with a toy or sitting with me and just do it out of nowhere.
Weird, right?
Do any of your birds do this, or am I crazy....


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Not weird at all. Beaker always hisses. Hisses when he's happy, hisses when he's tired, hisses when he's playing. All perfectly acceptable


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Baby likes to perch on the curtain pole and spread her wings and swing her head around while hissing.
Sorry for stealing the thread a little here but, does anyone know why she does this? Is it playing, attention seeking or is she just displaying her wings?


----------

